# Hochseeangeln Schaprode



## amarulo (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

kennt denn einer von Euch zufällig die MS Albatros die vom Hafen Schaprode aus auf die Ostsee fährt ?  Hat jemand Erfahrungsberichte über Schiff und Crew sowie die Fischausbeute im Januar/Februar ?

Wär Euch sehr dankbar für ein paar Mitteilungen... da man im Internet fast nichts findet. 

Beste Grüße  

amarulo :m


----------



## wessel54 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Schaprode*

nun ja, hab es zweimal versucht mitzufahren, bin zweimal versetzt worden.
werde persönlich auch kein fuss mehr auf den kutter setzen, aus folgenden Gründen:


umständliches Buchungsverhalten
Unzuverlässig, da zweimal versetzt worden
Als persönlichen Tip würde ich dir/euch eher die Sundewind ab schaprode empfehlen.Finde es immer interessanter wenn Kapitän und der Eigentümer/Matrose die ersten sind, welche die Pilker im wasser haben. #6#6
Wenn die beiden die Kisten vollhaben, und der rest nichts, kann es nicht daran liegen, das *kein fisch* da ist, sondern das der rest nicht angeln kann|supergri|supergri


----------



## Gard Friese (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Schaprode*

Also das kann ich nicht bestätigen mit der Albatross.Der Käpt'n und der Smutje sind top. Ich fahre seit Anfang 2008nur noch von Schaprode ,da es von Warnemünde aus immer schlechter wurde.(mit der Fangmenge und der Freundlichkeit der Kapitäne) Haben auch einige Touren abgesagt bekommen was aber immer am Wind lag.Die Sundewind fährt bei ner 6-7noch raus was die Albatross vernünftiger Weise nicht macht.Was man so von der Sundewind hört ist ja nicht so doll.Hatten schon ziemlich viel Ärger mit den Ordnungshütern.Zu den Fangergebnissen will ich lieber nichts sagen da nicht jeder Tag gleich ist.Auf jeden Fall gibt es da noch Fisch.


----------



## wessel54 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Schaprode*

naja, so macht jeder seine eignen erfahrungen, auch wenn sie total widersprüchlich sind 

Schön das dies Board funktioniert:vik::vik:


----------



## Gard Friese (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Schaprode*



wessel54 schrieb:


> naja, so macht jeder seine eignen erfahrungen, auch wenn sie total widersprüchlich sind
> 
> Schön das dies Board funktioniert:vik::vik:


Komm doch mal bei uns mit zum vergleichen.Wir fahren 6-8mal im Jahr von da.Wir kommen ja aus der gleichen Ecke zwecks Mitfahrgelegenheit.


----------



## nostradamus (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Schaprode*

Hallo,

ich habe gestern zwei ausfahrten mit der ms sundewind gebucht. ist es ok? ist es ein schönes/gutes schiff??

danke für die infos

nosta


----------



## dtnorway (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Schaprode*



Gard Friese schrieb:


> Die Sundewind fährt bei ner 6-7noch raus was die Albatross vernünftiger Weise nicht macht.Was man so von der Sundewind hört ist ja nicht so doll.Hatten schon ziemlich viel Ärger mit den Ordnungshütern.Zu den Fangergebnissen will ich lieber nichts sagen da nicht jeder Tag gleich ist.Auf jeden Fall gibt es da noch Fisch.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!



wessel54 schrieb:


> Finde es immer interessanter wenn Kapitän und der Eigentümer/Matrose die ersten sind, welche die Pilker im wasser haben. #6#6
> Wenn die beiden die Kisten vollhaben, und der rest nichts, kann es nicht daran liegen, das *kein fisch* da ist, sondern das der rest nicht angeln kann|supergri|supergri



Das stimmt allerdings auch. Nur finde ich persönlich sowas nicht besonders witzig!|rolleyes Zumal der Eigentümer(kenne ich persönlich) ein komischer Kautz ist. Sehr wechselhaft und naja.....


----------



## nostradamus (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Schaprode*

Hallo,

danke für deine antwort, aber was soll 

 "ziemlich viel Ärger mit den Ordnungshütern".

eigentlich bed.? 

hast du einen tipp für mich bezgl. eines anderen besseren Kutter?! normal fahre ich aus sassnitz, aber die probleme dürften bekannt sein......

danke

nosta


----------



## dtnorway (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Schaprode*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für deine antwort, aber was soll
> 
> ...



Naja zum Thema Ärger: Die Wasserschutzpolzei hat diesen Kutter wohl des öfteren auf dem Zettel. Du weist doch, einmal unangenehm aufgefallen und man ist immer Mode.Wobei das nicht nur einmal war. 
Ich möchte jetzt auf gar keinen Fall sagen das ihr da keinen Erfolg oder Spaß beim Angeln habt. ich wll nur sagen es gibt bessere Kutter. Die Albatros aus Schaprode kenne ich nicht. Dann bliebe eigentlich nur Sassnitz. Von dort hört man gelegentlich auch Geteiltes. Du siehst also man muss sich sein eigenes Bild machen. Fahre dort einfach mit, gebucht ist ja nun schon. Dann wirst Du sehen ob es Dir/Euch gefallen hat oder nicht. 
Und vergesst nicht einen Küstenfischereischein zu erwerben. Da ist die Wapo besonders aufmerksam und Kontrollen auf See keine Seltenheit.


----------



## nostradamus (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Schaprode*

Hallo,

danke für die antwort. welches bzw. welche kutter findest du momentan auf rügen am besten ?? 
ic persönlich war bzw. bin ein großer fan der Tiedvortrief, aber ob sie bis ende mai wieder fährt?!!!!  und deshalb suche ich verzweifelt ein boot, dass gut ist.........

freue mich auf deine antwort.

nost


----------



## dtnorway (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Schaprode*

Lies Dir mal das durch. Das hilft Dir bestimmt weiter.#h


----------



## nostradamus (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Schaprode*

hallo,

danke für die Infos.

Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

nosta


----------



## JUK28 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Schaprode*

Hallo Nostradamus,

ich bin bzw. war auch verzweifelt am suchen, da die Sassnitz Problematik ja bekannt ist. Bin nun vom 21.05 bis 29.05 auf der Insel und habe gestern für Montag den 25.05 auf der Albatross ex Hafen Wittower Fähre gebucht. Der Kontakt per Mail war sehr nett und höflich, mal sehen wie es läuft.

Vielleicht sieht man sich, Gruss#h


----------



## dtnorway (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Schaprode*

Moin Schaprode-Kutterangler!#h

Gebt mal bitte ne Kurzinfo wie es war. Nicht nur das Angeln sondern auch das drumherum.


----------



## JUK28 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Schaprode*

Hallo,

die Albatross ist ein guter solider Kutter und auch Kapitän und Smutje waren sehr nett und hilfsbereit. Finde den Preis von 40 € inkl. Mittag auch in Ordnung.

Haben ebenfalls sehr gut gefangen, Daumen hoch für die Albatross!!!#6


----------



## nostradamus (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Schaprode*

hallo,

meine ausfahrten sind leider wegen des wetters ausgefallen. bin dafür einmal von rostock raus und das war nicht ganz so hübsch und das zweite mal haben wir uns ein kleinboot gemietet. das war richtig gut. leider waren die bedingungen sehr schlecht. 

nosta


----------



## ronaldo (3. August 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Schaprode*

hallo! bin noch neu in der angelei. was heisst eigentlich küstenfischereischein? habe den fischereischein a. danke im vorraus für eure hilfe.


----------



## dtnorway (3. August 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Schaprode*

Das ist wie eine Angelkarte an einem See die Du zusätzlich erwerben musst. Es gibt Tageskarten, Wochenkarten und Jahreskarten. Schau mal *hier*.


----------



## dtnorway (3. August 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Schaprode*

Ach übrigens Welcome on Board!|wavey:


----------



## dtnorway (3. August 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Schaprode*

Habe noch *einen* für Dich!


----------



## ronaldo (3. August 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Schaprode*

danke an euch. schwiegervater war auf der albatros. war sehr begeistert. ich musste leider passen weil ich an diesen tag nachtschicht hatte. werde es aber bald noch mal versuchen. danke für die willkommensgrüsse.


----------



## angler19600 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Schaprode*

Hallo zusammen,
habe hier keinen Anmeldelink gefunden, schreibe also einfach drauf los!
Ich bin Ende Juni/Anfang Juli 2011 mit 2 bis (evtl.4) Angelkollegen am Kubitzer Bodden, Bungalow mit Boot, kleinem Motor und brauche Eure Hilfe! In mehreren Fragen, denn sonst sind wir Forellenprofis (...?...) aus Sachsen mit - naja - "Binnenerfahrung". Hab vor ca. 30 Jahren meinen letzten 1,04m -Hecht im bauchtiefen Wasser des Wieker Boddens vor der damaligen Volksmarine-Basis Dranske auf den guten alten Heintz-Blinker gefangen. Soooo... nun will ich also wieder mal...
Diesmal sitze(n) ich(wir) westlich der Brücke Waase, wollen dort täglich auf Aal, Zander, Hecht und mit Sbirolino-Weitwurfspinner auch auf Barsch angeln. Natürlich können wir mit dem Boot auch die tiefen Stellen /Fahrrinnen erreichen, wo wir hoffen, 1 bis ...3 dicke Zander zu verhaften... Einen Tag wollen wir auch mal auf einen Kutter, und da bietet sich Schaprode ja geradezu an...? Oder sollten wir nach Saßnitz / oder Stralsund fahren...? Wir (ich) erbitte(n) Infos zum allem, was "die Sachsen" nicht wissen könnten, aber sollten...! 
MFG Uwe


----------



## angler19600 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Schaprode*

Sorry, hab zu schnell gedrückt...
Wer nicht hier im Forum antworten möchte, gern über: m-ju@arcor.de
MFG Uwe


----------

